# Gender help



## oneflew (Nov 5, 2012)

I found this chicken as an abandoned chick, and would love to keep him/her but am not allowed if he will eventually crow. I am very attached to this chicken (Mitchell) so I am hoping it's female! I would say he/she is about 5 months old, not sure if that's too early to tell. Thanks!


----------



## oneflew (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, also what breed. Thanks kindly.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Not for sure but if it aint a rooster it will be laying very soon


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, a better shot of the inside of it's legs would help, to see if there is the start of spurs. So far, it really looks like it could go either way.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

that comb is really red so could be a he
but not sure what breed or breeds the bird is


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I believe it's a mixed breed, which is just fine.
I'm on the fence about gender. The hackle (neck feathers) end in points, which screams roo!; I believe I see the start of some fine saddle (back feathers) too. Then you get to the tail and the tailfeathers look rounded, which says hen - in a roo they would be pointed as well (except in the case of a few breeds where the roos are what's called hen-feathered). What I would do is in a case like this is to lift the outer hackle feathers and see what the feathers look like underneath. If they are pointed to, then I'd say you have a fine young rooster. 

Give me just a sec and I'll post a pic of a mature roo so you can better understand what I am talking about with the hackle, saddle and tailfeathers.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay, this is a mature rooster. See how his neck (hackle) feathers are all pointed at the tips? Then move back to his saddle feathers (on his back, just in front of the tail), they're pointed too. Lastly, look at his tailfeathers. Points there too.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm thinking he is a rooster.

He looks a lot like a Delaware, but he has some brown on his wing area, and some black here and there where a Delaware would just have white. All of my Delaware Roosters have been very pleasant, well behaved boys if that is any help.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a rooster but I don't have a clue regarding breed.


----------



## oneflew (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I believe I do see the start of spurs, thinking he's got to be a roo...I'll enjoy him while I can. Thanks again, much appreciated! <3


----------



## patty12 (Nov 10, 2012)

mixed breed rooster


----------

